# Old country barn



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here we go again,building an old country barn,here is what I completed today.






my base warped up on me so I guess I need to add something a little more sturdy underneath.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the progress for today,I changed out the tin roof on the lean to ,added more lumber to the front finished the barn door. Trying to straighten the base by misting the concave side with water and weighing it down, ran out of material for roof tin for the barn so off to Hobby Lobby tomorrow,I'm making a mixture of vinegar and steel wool to weather the wood.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If the concave doesnt come out from weight - support the far edges and let the middle sink back down. :cheers2:


(Looking at your last photo - looks like you already have. :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I misted the bottom and weighted it down with a crown bottle but that didn't do much,so I'll try it again


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Worked on the barn some today,used tea and vinegar mixed with a steel wool piece to make the wood weathered. Finished the front and added a front to the lean to,getting close to finishing,Milton do you have and trick for weathering Diecast cars to make them look really neglected?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another look


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You know comparing the last pic with the first,it looks like the warp in the board is coming out.:grin2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I use model railroading paints and techniques. Acrylic paints add some depth and texture. I have never used pastel chalks, but they add some finer detail, but are easy to mess up by touch.


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

That is looking superb!!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's pretty - very nice weathering!
We used to live next to an old barn that belonged to my great grandfather. Before the property was sold, Dad collected a bunch of old weathered siding from it. He made a bunch of stuff out of it like antiqued lamp bases, plaques and such. He's wire-wheel it to bring out the grain, and stain it with nice antique-looking stains. Dad was cool.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I do stuff like that too John,always using weathered wood and rusty tin for projects.love to create. Always looking at stuff to see what I can make from it.[/ATTACH]Last barn wood project


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is what I completed today,made a block and tackle to raise hay bales into the loft,made a tiny shovel,planted some grass,bush and mounds. Put a few vintage signs under the lean to with a ladder. Made a hose and mounted everything to the sand lot base.im working on an old farm truck and waiting on a vintage gas pump I ordered. Oh and made a down spout and rain barrel.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another view


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,knock knock knock,anybody in here? Just wanted to add the latest pics of the barn,added a tree,made some post hole diggers,axe,and the old Chevy truck.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Front shot


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like the slope - good drainage away from the barn! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Milton for your feedback on everything I build,means a lot. I'm just going to add a vintage gas pump and a wheel boron to this Dio and it's finished,need to make up my mind what to tackle next.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, great job. The small accessories tie the truck in nicely. It looks weathered and ready for action too.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Dave I took some 1000 grit paper and scuffed it up a bit,then some 150 grit and sanded in to the bare metal on top ,tale gate and tops of fenders and hood. Then painted those with some clear and while it was still wet I dusted the spots with cinnamon powder to get the color and texture of rust. It turned out well,I got my gas pump in today I'll post which should be the final pictures of this Dio tomorrow, thanks for following on this project.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried to take final pictures of the barn with some extra lighting.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One last shot


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, it sure turned out great. I like the smalls. They really finish it off nicely. I love the axe into the chopping block. My hat's off to you for that one.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments Dave.


----------

